#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  narayana iit study material for 11th & 12th good condition...  Delhi

## soumil123

Complete set of Narayana institute's course books
- containing ALL books chapter wise (Physics , Chemistry, mathematics)
- objective type, subjective, previous years JEE questions included.
- extremely helpful for engineering preparation
narayana 12th cbse workbooks also included
(got 90 % by just doing them 4 one month)





  Similar Threads: hii very good for study mat Good study material Study in Australia is Good Idea narayana iit study material for 11th & 12th good condition...  Delhi for Rs. 3000 Good Engineering Colleges in DELHI/NCR??

----------


## netuser01

i'm interested in the study material pls reply asap contact no-9716580375 with regars kevin

----------

